# First ride along with AMR in Tampa, FL



## emscrazy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tomorrow I am doing my ride along with AMR. I am kind of nervous, what should I expect?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you doing it as a pre-hire sort of thing or did you go to NCTI?


----------



## emscrazy1 (Jun 24, 2011)

*rides*

No, I go to an EMT program down here in Florida called FMTI. AMR is just one of the providers we're able ride with. It's my ride hours.


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 5, 2011)

wish my emt program would have done a clinical portion but nope we just practiced on each other. now a year and a half later and with some experience i'm off to medic school in two months yayy


----------



## EMT-Tony (Jul 5, 2011)

I remember my rides with AMR for emt school, The crew i rode with were jaded and negitive about every call, and they made it clear to me they didnt like 3rd riders lol


----------



## parapaulieFL (Jul 5, 2011)

*the basics*

I believe AMR in Tampa does 911 stuff in a co response fashion with Tampa City and Hillsborough County in addition to the regular private stuff. So you will get to see a little of both sides. On the private side you will make a lot of benign pt contacts, so getting practice with the basics with be easy. you can learn a lot by reading the charts as well.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 5, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> Tomorrow I am doing my ride along with AMR. I am kind of nervous, what should I expect?



I rode with AMR for my Basic class.  Make sure you arrive at LEAST 15 minutes prior to the start of the shift and you are in uniform or proper dress code.  Give the medics a chance to become comfortable with you before you start asking a lot of questions.  I saved my questions for the end of each call.  Listen to what they say especially if they are giving you directions.  The crew you will be with will take whatever call they get unlike doing a ride along with cops where they won't take certain calls.  You may get calls that are more dangerous than others and these medics are now responsible for you so follow their direction.  Unless told otherwise I wouldn't bring any equipment such as a stethoscope.  Don't bring any type knife or weapon.  Don't be afraid to jump in and help if given the OK by the medics and your program allows you to.  Tell them up front that if given the opportunity you want do "X" skill.  Don't do anything outside of your scope or that you haven't been trained to do.  I was often asked to do things outside of my scope and while I really wanted to start an IV I couldn't not to mention the fact that I don't know how.  ALWAYS be professional.  You may see things that are tough so don't be afraid to excuse yourself if needed.  Remember you are seeing people on what is probably the worst day of their life, be respectful of that. Pay close attention to what the medics do and their interactions with the patients.  Both medics I was with have been in the field for 20+ years and had very different approaches.  Bring a book in case you get bored.  Learn from them and have fun!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Best advice I can give:  Eyes and ears open, mouth shut unless you have a question or see something definitely worth pointing out (example: "Did you guys notice the this pinkish jello coming out of the back of his head?").  If they tell you to get out of the way, do it.  Don't take it personally, just listen to them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2011)

Interact politely with them- nothing weirds me out more than scared privates and third-riders who don't act like professionals. Don't necessarily be overfriendly, but be confident in your abilities and communicate with your crew. Become a known (good) quantity.


----------

